# New Boat Owner



## Young Salty Dog (Dec 17, 2004)

Just got my new boat and I hope that I can give you guys some input on where the fish are (or not).  
http://adcache.boattraderonline.com/6/6/7/77983667.htm


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

That is one fine sweet looking fishing machine. I know you've got to be happy. That thing should walk on water w/ twin 150 Yammies.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Thats a great Ride!*

You'll get many years of service out of those Yamahas. My money says your one happy camper, now go get on some fish! ....Goodluck & tightlines


----------



## Young Salty Dog (Dec 17, 2004)

Thanks Hat and Catfish, I'm just chomping at the bit to get her out on the water. I have to say Hat that's a one true statement. 
"I refuse to tip toe through life just to arrive safely at the door of death"... Hat80


----------

